# Touring: autumn and early winter in Europe



## modestine (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, we are leaving the UK 7/8 Sept and I would be very grateful for any comments on our touring idea for the next few months. We plan to go to Austria for the last weeks of the season followed by Italy, following the sun (we hope!) possibly to Sicily if the weather is best there (don't mind temp too much if the sun is shining). We did have plans to leave in July but ....We don't really want to end up on the Costas although we know the weather is better in Spain, we'd like to do something a bit different. We like to be in the country and walking is our main hobby.

This is life so we don't really want to spend a lot of money on campsites and we enjoy wild camping anyway. I'm wondering what wild camping will be possible in Italy? (We are members of that group too so I will ask there as well). I've bought the aires and stellplatz books but personal recommendation is so much better isn't it, many of you have so much fantastic experience, if you can spare me the time I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did Austria last summer. Its fantastic. You might find some useful wild spots and Aires on our blog for last year at www.hankthetank.co.uk although most of it is my drunken ramblings! 

Weather wise you could be lucky or it could be awful. We are just working our way out of the French alps now and its been really cold high up even in August.

Done quite a few of the Italian lakes but not much further south. My favourites are Maggiore and Orta. Free Sostas at Orta and a good paid for one at Cannobio on Maggiore.

We used to go down to Corfu in October and it was always pretty warm then. Sicily I havent been to but I havent read many good things about it on here. In fact there was a thread recently saying it wasnt that great. Greece?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You won't find much wild camping around the lakes, there is barely anywhere to pull over for a few minutes around some of them. Loads of wildcamping in the Dolomites and I had some great walks from the old airfield just north of Cortina D'Ampezzo that Aldra posted about last September (46.577654,12.113664). 

Just south of Venice we went into the Euganean Hills and stopped for the night outside a hilltop restaurant (45.318712,11.701576), nearby Arqua Petrarca is worth a visit and won our prize for best place name. Around Tuscany and Umbria there are lots of inexpensive sostas adjacent to old hilltop towns and villages, not always good walking though.

Further south the Abruzzo national park was a treat and well worth visiting for peace, scenery and walks. Spent a few nights by a reservoir at 45.318712,11.701576 and did some high walks but failed to see any wolves or bears, did spook some Chamois though.

Also stopped a few nights behind the beach (just by a closed campsite) on the Tuscan coast near Porto Ercole at 42.409991,11.209873 but that was mid Nov and may not be possible significantly earlier.

Have a good trip, we are heading back down early October and probably going over to Sardinia.

Kev


----------



## modestine (Jun 9, 2013)

*Winter touring in Europe*

Thanks to you both, interesting stuff and recommendations. (Funny that I'm in Cornwall now and used to live up Swaledale!) I have looked at your blog thanks very much barryd (laughed a lot!) We are disappointed that our trip to Austria was delayed, one of those things.

Love the Dolomites, again weather will be turning I suppose. Had an almost perfect few weeks walking from Selva in June a few years ago (not from the motorhome), can highly recommend that.

Do you think the weather will be good later on in Sardinia then? You must have found Italy motorhome friendly or you would not be returning? I'll check that thread about Sicily thanks, I did wonder... I will also try and check out the hours of sunshine here and there in Europe. I know it will be pretty poor after Xmas anywhere other than Spain and possibly Portugal, but don't really want to do that. But the weather seems to be weird wherever you go these days anyway!

I haven't collected any info on Greece or countries en route, how easy would that be and are they friendly to travellers?

Best wishes


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We were only in Italy Oct/Nov and it will be the same again this autumn. Last year the weather was fair or good with the exception of a few flash floods, temperatures were warm on the coast but obviously cooler in the mountains - good for walking.

Bear in mind that Italian road regs now require obligatory winter tyres OR chains after a certain (local) date once you start to go up mountains. In the north this often began 15 Oct or 1st Nov and in Abruzzo perhaps 1st Dec.

Kev


----------



## modestine (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Kev, I will look into that (are there any threads?) Do you mind telling me what areas you go to in Oct/Nov? I suppose it depends on the conditions at the time. Don't think we really want to get involved with snow or ice! Louise


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

There are loads of places to wild camp in Greece, Italy and Scilly.. you don't need to have them given, but it is nice to have a few under your belt.

We just came across them as we were driving along, as been said the time of year you seem to be wanting to go is very near the snow season, and the mountain passes will be very risky in a motor home, even with snow tyres and chains, they are very steep and have sharp hairpin bends every so far, and in a way you can't avoid them which ever route you take.

Ray


----------



## modestine (Jun 9, 2013)

Many thanks Ray, I know it depends on the season but when is the latest you would plan to cross one of the mountain passes? Is it practical to think about going around if we get caught out? All the best


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We travelled through Austria (beware the toll road systems - they don't play nice if you don't get them spot on!) and then through Slovenia into Northern Italy and then to Sicily for 4.5 months.
This proved a very satisfactory winter with Sicilian weather proving better than Southern Spain.
Back end of October in Austria is pushing it weather wise. I suggest getting at least to Rome latitudes by mid November.
Sicily is a wonderful Winter sun destination. It is much less tripperish than Spain and we think Italian is easier to learn than Spanish!

Patrick


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Who knows, weather is so unpredictable!

Having said that, usually the best weather follows the way the sun rises - i.e. east (Italy, Greece, Croatia etc) seems to warm up quicker than west (Spain, Portugal) in the Spring.

West (Spain, Portugal) is generally better in the Autumn than further east (Italy, etc).

Just go where you fancy!


----------

